# Finally here!



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Well it's been day one on our viewing of these Polaris World resorts and after a busy day travelling and not scheduled to see anything until tomorrow we had a look round Sna Javier - what a lovely sea side town very clean and friendly however can you answer me if we were there at the wrong time.....but between 6-9 we were there and the place was dead?? Is that usual - were we too early or too late to see everything?

Now as for this La Torres resort - it's very well made and well kept but the place is like a ghost town!! Except for the golf club nothing is open in the day and ok at night the pub and Italian is open but everything else stays closed - again is that normal!!

I'm just thinking - if we buy something on one of these resorts and they just go skint (I mean whoever funds them just decides to shut up shop cos it's not worth it) what would happen to my property? Can this even be a possibility?

It's a bit worrying seeing all these empty properties while staff continue to work around the resort?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that would worry me, might even be put off, insomuch that I would look elsewhere.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

hopalong35 said:


> Well it's been day one on our viewing of these Polaris World resorts and after a busy day travelling and not scheduled to see anything until tomorrow we had a look round Sna Javier - what a lovely sea side town very clean and friendly however can you answer me if we were there at the wrong time.....but between 6-9 we were there and the place was dead?? Is that usual - were we too early or too late to see everything?
> 
> Now as for this La Torres resort - it's very well made and well kept but the place is like a ghost town!! Except for the golf club nothing is open in the day and ok at night the pub and Italian is open but everything else stays closed - again is that normal!!
> 
> ...


It has been unseasonably cold, post Easter, for some parts of Spain this week, so if there are many full time residents in the area where you were looking, they were probably staying inside their houses. We only live 2.15 mins drive from where you are and it has only been 15.6c most of the day, so only went out with our dog, and didn't linger to 'enjoy' the cold air.
The week prior to Easter, and over Easter weekend, the weather was 'more. Normal' weather for late March/early April,you will have probably found the area near St.Javier busier, quite a few Spanish people own holiday property in Los Alcazeres, St Javier, etc On the Mar Menor stretch. The area does liven up more during the warmer weather late spring and during summer, when the weather can be very hot, then often the weather in late summer until early November is really pleasant and warm.
You are correct, a lot of the many golf developments can look like ghost towns, and many owners of property there, are not full time residents, and some may 'holiday let' their properties. So if you are a 'full time' resident in these places, you never know what type of holiday maker might use the places nearby, could be a rowdy lot, partying all hours of the night!
We also know the area you are looking in fairly well, as we own another house down there, but now let it out to Long term renters only, who look after it. Even when we used that as our holiday home when we lived in UK, we never allowed anyone else to stay there in between. There has been an empty town house next to that house of ours since 2004 when we purchased that house. Although the house is in a lovely little development, there are some houses still empty, and the builders went 'bust' during the recession. Although the full time residents who do live there have formed a better little community, there are no shops nearby, as originally planned by the developer, so really a car is essential to get about and do shopping, or go to the sea.
Most apartments, or small houses, on golf courses, do have community charges to pay, to keep the area around them nice, gardens/communal swimming pools clean etc and the outside of the houses painted, so they don't look tatty, but there may be not many permanent residents around.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They are like it most of the time. You'll also find that the banks own large amounts of them. Well the Servihabitat arm of La Caixa does as they regularly advertised them for rent/sale.
Not dead sure but is La Torres the only one they have left as Polaris had to do deals with the creditors(banks) to stay afloat & I believe that the banks own some of the others + land that other resorts were going to be built on?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you get chance, have a look at Senorio de Roda, just outside of Los alcazeres, 10 mins from Murcia St Javier airport. It is just past Roda golf course, you can't miss the colourful houses of the Senorio de Roda development, with town houses and apartments. 
They have a nice little community centre, where you can stop for a drink and really good Tapas, and it is where any full time residents, of various nationalities, not just British, and also the local farmers meet there. Granted, I know the development is not full of permanent residents, but the ones who are there all the time are friendly, and have a nice little community, we go to visit sometimes, although no longer residents in that area.
If the weather is good enough, you will find a few people sat outside the C centre, just chatting.
Not far from the community centre, there is a British run Pub/eatery, and that is about it for that area, and of course it does get busier during warmer holiday season.


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Great thanks guy!

Does anyone know the answer to my question about the going "skint" worry?

I'm wondering if that is a possibility and therefore risk?

Although I will ask the estate against this today

Thanks!


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

*Finally here*

we will be there this time next week looking at property either to buy or Rent? Be interested how you find things and the answer to your question on your last post.
How,s the weather there? Not showing good on forecast I just looked at?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Re the going skint question.

It depends on how many are in the hands of owners. Once sold, any owners have to pay community fees, so the general upkeep will depend on how much money comes into the community. If the bank owns some then the bank is going to be responsible for paying the community charges. Issues with upkeep usually arise when a substantial number have never been sold and are in the hands of a developer with financial problems.

I don't know about the restaurants, clubhouses etc. because I don't know the place you are at.

But, the things your are doubting are the reasons I ruled out buying in such a place.


----------

